# 10mg Prozac



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

What are your experiences and thoughts on this drug? Long term effects? 

Do most people respond to 10mg or is it just a starting dose?


----------



## analysisparalysis (Jul 2, 2009)

i was on 10 mg prozac - read my previous post about it. 10 mg worked pretty well for me, i couldnt handle any more. i'm on 10 mg of paxil now though, b/c i couldnt sleep on prozac


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

if you can find an antidepressant med that works for you it will be a big help and a part cure for your SA

however the usual dose range for prozac is 20 to 80, so starting at 10 for a couple of weeks is OK but the dose will then need to be worked up to 20 or more

I was arthur 56


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

bump..any more experiences?


----------



## NoxCerberus (Jan 23, 2009)

Waste of time. Did nothing but make me a bit sleepier and made it harder for me to ejaculate, which if you're getting laid regularly is a plus but otherwise you're gonna have a harder time jacking off .


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Made me super agitated, super anxious, have extreme insomnia and bad nausea for the whole month I was on it. I'm told that it's not really licensed for anxiety disorders in the first place, so if you have anxiety and depression like me, it will just make your anixety worse.

It's been approved for:


major depression (including pediatric depression)
obsessive-compulsive disorder (in both adult and pediatric populations)
bulimia nervosa
anorexia nervosa
*panic disorder* but unfortunately not Social Anxiety Disorder or Generalized Anxiety Disorder - so this might be why _some_ people find it useful if their problems are to do with panic attacks.
premenstrual dysphoric disorder

Obviously some doctors can still prescribe it for SA if they wish, but I don't think it's recommended considering there are other better medications made for SA.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

RockiNToM said:


> Made me super agitated, super anxious, have extreme insomnia and bad nausea for the whole month I was on it. I'm told that it's not really licensed for anxiety disorders in the first place, so if you have anxiety and depression like me, it will just make your anixety worse.
> 
> It's been approved for:
> 
> ...


Prozac appears to be the most activating of the SSRI's, and is known to be the worst for causing Akathisia ie agitation, anxiety, and insomnia, and also has the longest half life, which can cause problems if you need to withdraw due to adverse effects, as they will linger around for a long time.

Personally I think that Lexapro is the most preferable of the SSRI's, followed by Zoloft, and in some cases Paxil and Celexa.

As shown by this large pool of studys http://www.wellsphere.com/depression-article/scientists-rate-the-top-antidepressants/596658 ofcourse individual cases may however vary.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Zoloft? Well for me atleast, I have to disagree. Zoloft in some ways can be just as activating as Prozac in my experience. The others such as Celexa, Paxil etc, are more sedating. But I guess this varies from each person.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

RockiNToM said:


> Zoloft? Well for me atleast, I have to disagree. Zoloft in some ways can be just as activating as Prozac in my experience. The others such as Celexa, Paxil etc, are more sedating. But I guess this varies from each person.


Yeah it's true zoloft can be more activating than most of the SSRI's with the exception of prozac. But I don't really have much faith that SSRI's would really help with SA anyway to be honest, even in depression they only make 50% of users feel 50% better.
That said, if I ever had to go back on an SSRI again, then I'd take lexapro, simply because, for me atleast it was the "least worst of".


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

What does you mean by "most activating"?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Raptors said:


> What does you mean by "most activating"?


Most stimulating.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

10mg is a low dose, but it stands to reason that you will get _some_ benefit from half a normal dose if you wait 4-8 weeks; it's not like when you hit 20mg your brain suddenly decides to respond. It's just likely to be half that of a normal response, and doctors prefer to work you up slowly dosage-wise to avoid making you feel too bad.

Re: jacking off... It should be possible to mitigate the sexual sides if you add mirtazapine, but of course ask your doc.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Raptors said:


> bump..any more experiences?


Prozac had that "listening to prozac" effect on me. Although it pooped out on me after 6-8 months, I had the personality changing effects, where I WANTED to go and talk to a stranger, wanted to talk, had thoughts easily accessible in my head. It's not about motivation or fearlessness, but more about disinhibition.
However, not everybody responds that way to Prozac, and I guess I was "lucky" that it did in that sense. I think it's about 10-20% that respond that way.
I I would also say that it turned my brain from off to ON, in the sense that I felt more like myself. For some it can have a personality changing effect, but it's not a wonder drug for others and can be just as disappointing when it doesn't work

I got the effect on 10 mg. Anything higher and it was more side effects.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Pooped out?

Do you mean it stops working after a certain amount of time. Does it happen to everyone.

Are their any successful long-term users?


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Raptors said:


> Pooped out?
> 
> Do you mean it stops working after a certain amount of time. Does it happen to everyone.
> 
> Are their any successful long-term users?


Yes, it stops working after a certain amount of time. I've learned that for most people it poops out after a year or so, if it ever does. But I think that it was that "miracle drug" for me and pooped out quicker: 6-8 months.

It doesn't happen to everyone.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

for adolescents the best dosage is 10-20mg and for adults is 40mg


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

mcsboy8 said:


> for adolescents the best dosage is 10-20mg and for adults is 40mg


What do you mean by "best"?

And where are you getting this data?


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptors said:


> What do you mean by "best"?
> 
> And where are you getting this data?


from studies, psychiatrists, and alot of ppls experiences with sa and of course it varies but im talkin about for most ppl its the best dose


----------

